# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Pinus sylvestris

## eldelassetas

Como creo que en los hilos anteriores sobre pinos hay confusión sobre las distintas especies, comienzo este hilo para que podais distinguir esta especie. No os marearé con datos técnicos (muy faciles de mirar en libros o en la red), pero sí pondré las características determinantes de la especie.
Tiene las acículas más pequeñas de los pinos españoles junto con el Pinus uncinata (con presencia autóctona únicamente en Pirineos, Soria y Teruel), 2-6 cm, y las piñas también (4-6 cm) (el Pinus nigra puede tenerlas pequeñas pero suelen ser más grandes), pero las del uncinata las escamas de la piña en uno de los lados tienen forma de gancho. 
La parte alta del tronco es de color salmón, y se desprenden escamas de el.
Las hojas son claras, al contrario que el uncinata (de nombre común pino negro)


Si alguien tiene interés por otro tipo de árbol, que me lo diga, y si puedo le ayudo. Un abrazo, Elias

----------


## eldelassetas

Perdón, tanto las fotos como el texto son mios.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Elías. ¿Este tipo de pino es el que hay habitualmente por Soria, en la zona de Vinuesa por ejemplo?
 ¿En el tronco, lo que se le desescama es como un papel grueso?

Muchas gracias.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Luján

Tenía entendido que el pino negro era el _Pinus nigra_, y no _P. uncinata_, y se encontraba muy extendido por levante.

----------


## eldelassetas

Miguel, es el pino de esa zona y las escamas se ven perfectamente por el suelo.
Luján, el nombre común depende de la zona, pero el más normal del Pinus nigra el el pino laricio, otros más o menos comunes son negral, salgareño, etc. En cuanto a su distribución, creo que te refieres al Pinus halepensis (pino carrasco) muy común en todo el Mediterraneo, el laricio es de esa zona pero de montaña, Prepirineo, Costero catalana, Maestrazgo, Sur de la Ibérica, Cazorla, etc.
Un saludo, Elias

----------

